# DH/FR Bike: Specialized Demo 7 2009 zu verkaufen



## freeridaaa (24. August 2010)

Ich verkaufe ein Specialized Demo 7 von 2009 in der Rahmengröße M.

Gabel: Rock Shox Totem 180mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 4.0
Bremsen: Avid Elixier R
Griffe: Race Face Diabolus
Laufräder: DT Swiss F550
Reifen: neue Maxxis High Roller 26x2.5" (vorne Super Tacky und hinten 60er Mischung), Wahlweise auch Maxxis Minion oder Maxxis Ardent
Schalthebel: SRAM X7
Schaltwerk: SRAM X9
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Tretlager: neues Truvativ Howitzer XR

Das Bike selbst ist in sehr gutem Zustand, es wurde alles immer gewartet.
Alle Lager im Rahmen sowie in den Naben wurden im Juni 2010 gegen neue getauscht (SKF)
Eine Elixier R Bremse wurde im Winter gegen eine neue getauscht
Beide Felgen wurden im Frühjahr 2010 zentriert
Gabelservice wurde im Winter und am 20. August 2010 durchgeführt (ÖL-Wechsel, Austausch aller Dichtungsringe und Dichtungen usw.)
Die Tauchrohre der Gabel (Rock Shox Totem 40mm Rohre) sind frei von Kratzern
Weiters hat der Rahmen keine Risse oder Dellen
Die neuen Reifen (Maxxis Highroller) wurden erst vor kurzem montiert und nur eine Ausfahrt gefahren
Schläuche sind die Schwalbe Freeride drinnen (2x)
Ein neues Tretlager inkl. Achse etc. (Truvativ Howitzer) wurde gestern eingebaut
Das Bike wurde den Sommer 2009 und heuer seit Mitte Mai gefahren
Beide Bremsbeläge wurden auch erst vor kurzem gegen neue getauscht (Avid sinter)
Die Bremsen wurden regelmäßig entlüftet. Das letzte mal vor einem Monat. Bei einem Kauf kann ich die Bremsen gerne nochmals entlüften lassen.
Besichtigung gerne möglich

Ansonsten Ausstattung und Farbe alles wie auf der Specialized Homepage:
www.specialized.com/at/de/bc/...1&menuItemId=0

Bei Interesse oder weiteren Fragen sowie für mehr fotos: [email protected]

http://www.downhill-board.com/58712-dh-fr-bike-specialized-demo-7-2009-zu-verkaufen.html


----------

